# Struggling To Wrap My Micro-ohm Clapton Coil



## Mike (30/7/14)

Hey guys, just finishing 
this baby up but the coil just won't stay tight. Busy wiring it to a plug so I can fire her at 230v!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> Hey guys, just finishing
> this baby up but the coil just won't stay tight. Busy wiring it to a plug so I can fire her at 230v!
> 
> View attachment 8835



Hahahahaha excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

Your wick is too "STICKY"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (30/7/14)

Would it help if I removed the insulation? Hahahahaaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

